
An easier way to make fractals in PowerPoint - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=101&v=O8l_awjgoMI
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because it's a really enjoyable look at some weird ways of
using Powerpoint features to create fractal images.

